# 22 inch craftsman 5 hp manual?



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

just bought a 22 inch 5 hp craftsman 2 stage snowblower model 536909400. wonder if anyone has a link to the owners manual or one close to it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum pitbull plowing


I didn't have any luck tracking down a manual. :icon-shrug:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got one for a 536.918700, which I believe is close. PM me your email addr and I'll send it along.


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

looks like i need 15 posts to send a pm so i will post my email here

[email protected]

thanks for the quick response


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It's in email right now. Here's a little info for you. There were a bunch of different Craftsman models that were 5 hp, 22" augers with the Tecumseh transmission in them. Other than the paint and model number, they were pretty much identical under the cover. Good little units there. Great units that can be gotten for good prices.



I've bought, rebuilt and sold probably 10-12 of them. In fact I have at least 2 or 3 in the shed right now. These and the 7-10 hp models with that Tecumseh transmission are beasts. Great little units.

If you're interested, here's a thread on redoing a similar unit: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

pitbull plowing said:


> just bought a 22 inch 5 hp craftsman 2 stage snowblower model 536909400. wonder if anyone has a link to the owners manual or one close to it?


Welcome to the site.

Do you know about the Sears Parts site, I would not recommend buying parts there but you can look at the parts diagrams and then get the part numbers and get them cheaper elsewhere. Sears is kind of high in prices. 
Click on the one you want to look at. 
They might even have a manual for yours I didn't search for yours.
Like I said I don't know if you know of the site.

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 22 IN. SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536909400 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks for the help. hopefully it wont need any parts since my friend completely rebuilt it. he buys them not running at garage sales and flea markets, rebuilds them and then sells them. I wanted to get an ariens 2 stage machine that was listed on craigslist in his area, asked him to go look at it and by the time he got there it was sold. over the summer he got like 3 of these units, kept the cleanest unit for me and rebuilt the engine and carb. sold it to me for what he had in it in parts costs. the machine looks and runs like brand new. only thing he suggests getting for it would be spare shear bolts or pins and a fuel tank since he had to plastic weld the one it has since it had a small leak in it. it is not leaking now but a new tank would be ideal.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That plastic weld stuff works pretty good.
Where was the leak? 
Mine is held on with 2 screws that screw through a metal bracket into the plastic on top of the tank.
I never liked that, but mine doesn't leak.....yet.....knock on wood.

Looks like yours has 2 straps holding it on? Where was the leak around one of the straps?
Fuel tanks can't be that much? Maybe tell the guy who sold it to you to be on the lookout for a used replacement off a junker blower?

I would just keep an eye on it, the liquid metal and liquid plastic products work pretty good on the things I have used them on. 
Though I never used the plastic weld yet on anything, I have friends who have used it.

Make sure you get the right pins for it, some have a washer that sits down in the auger shaft.


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

this tank has the bracket that bolts to the tank and the engine looks like it has bolts on top and on the bottom of the tank and it was leaking by one of the bottom bolts. dry as a bone now. talked to him yesterday and he ordered a new tank from tecumseh for it from the power equipment dealer he gets his parts from. tank is $22.00. he will probably get it in a week or so. he forgot to tell me that part. it was supposed to snow 4-7 inches of wet snow here friday night and saturday morning so i wanted to get the machine here so it would be easier to do my customers sidewalks and driveways plus the small 5 parking space driveway at my vets office. tank is as dry as a bone now though but it wouldnt be a bad idea to have the new tank in case it starts leaking.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They are saying maybe 75* here in NJ Wednesday!:smiley-think001:

I think winter is about over around here, though there is always that one last storm around these parts! I got Daisies pushing up already. Other plants starting to come alive too.

We only really got that one big storm around here this year, 28" in my neighborhood. We got a few minor storms but it went away real quick.

And they said it was going to be a good year for snow, we had the warmest December around here since they started keeping records. :roll3yes:


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

have not had any real snow in the chicago area this winter either, glad my customers are on the monthly plan from nov 1 to april 1 snow or no snow or would have been eating dog food for dinners


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

On suggestion, if you ever see an electric starter - they're nice to have. Easy to mount and a wonderful addon when the shoulders are hurting.

Around here, people think they're made of gold, they want more for a starter than I typically pay for a whole blower.


----------



## ProudPrimate (Oct 1, 2018)

I know this is two years later but if you're still around that's exactly the manual I need 536.918700


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

ProudPrimate said:


> I know this is two years later but if you're still around that's exactly the manual I need 536.918700


I'm still around, still have the manual but I need an email address. PM me that and I'll send a copy along.


----------



## whip51k (Mar 1, 2019)

HCBPH said:


> I've got one for a 536.918700, which I believe is close. PM me your email addr and I'll send it along.


Can you please email me the manual for the 536.918700? [email protected] thank you


----------

